
As Layoffs Surge, Women May Pass Men in Job Force - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/06/business/06women.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
lani
I wonder if it's a global pattern that women switch jobs less. Whenever a
company's in trouble, it seems that men move on for better jobs whereas women
stay on. This happened in my last firm, there were women all around heading
projects when we were in trouble .Does anyone else have the same info ?

